# Cat shows in west yorkshire



## Jessycat (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi i am so glad to join dose enyone no where they are eny cat shows in west yorkshire from 

Jessycat


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Have a look on that list. Don't think there are too many that aren't breed specific, though, for a while.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

West Yorkshire isn't very good for GCCF shows at all. There is a FiFe one in Cleckheaton in Spetember and a TICA one somewhere near Barnsley in November, also a GCCF exemption show (ie. very small) in Bingley in August.

Liz


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Doncaster can't be too far away though? But do admit geopgraphy not my strong point LOL. And Lancashire (LOL) is only an hours drive from West Yorkshire, well, from Leeds anyway and plenty more shows in Lancashire


----------

